# Freeport state water snaps tomorrow



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Headed out for some state water action tomorrow morning around 0900 if anyone would like to go. Have room for several.
PM if interested.
Jerry


----------



## popeye_iv (Oct 29, 2015)

i wish I could, but I will be working 

If you venture out any time next week, I'm all in.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Man Im game for that anytime. I work rotation and have plenty of time off. Let me know when you go again. Boat owner here and know the ropes. Will help with all expenses and cleaning.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

please put me on the list


----------

